
Send only @replies to your phone (my new side project) - aditya
http://replies2phone.com/
======
Major_Grooves
I've had this for a while, developed by someone else. It's quite handy as I
don't want to be opening my Twitter client all the time to check when I have
an @reply. It's especially useful when I don't have any data connection and I
can still carry out Twitter conversations via SMS

------
nuclear_eclipse
Why not just configure your phone's Twitter client to notify you only when you
get replies or mentions?

~~~
aditya
That only applies to smart phones, and not every client supports offline
notifications... right?

------
arfrank
What service are you using to actually send out the SMS?

~~~
aditya
right now, it just uses twitter. the @reply becomes a DM, so you have to have
DMs going to your phone.

~~~
arfrank
Makes sense, and cheaper for you. Are you hitting a limit as to the number of
API requests you can post? I had someone try it out and I didn't receive a DM,
but maybe it was because they put a period after my name.

~~~
aditya
Not that I know of, are your DMs going to your phone:
<http://twitter.com/devices>

------
w-ll
rep2p, haha

